# Marvel ADDICT



## Chiknoodle (Aug 12, 2021)

Ok, so, I have gotten so all I want to want are the Avengers or Guardians of the Galaxy.  Is it just me?!  My favorite would probably be Captain America: Civil War. So anyone who LOVES Marvel like I do, pls reply to this poll!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Aug 17, 2021)

Chiknoodle said:


> Ok, so, I have gotten so all I want to want are the Avengers or Guardians of the Galaxy.  Is it just me?!  My favorite would probably be Captain America: Civil War. So anyone who LOVES Marvel like I do, pls reply to this poll!


My DH and my 3 boys love Marvel  I'm just the supportive wife that gets scolded for getting DC and Marvel mixed up  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chiknoodle (Aug 26, 2021)

Madhouse Pullet said:


> My DH and my 3 boys love Marvel  I'm just the supportive wife that gets scolded for getting DC and Marvel mixed up  ¯\_(ツ)_/


Shoot!  Justice league and suicide Squad are DC!!! Ugh!


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 24, 2022)

Hail Hydra(flask)


----------

